# 1986 toyota p/u meyer 6 1/2 plow



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

*Toyota Duel Battery Kit*

Does anyone know if they make a Toyota Duel Battery Kit?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Not sure on exact year\model of your truck.I haven't seen much for Toyota's,but you may be able to fabricate something to mount a battery in under the hood.Biggest concern would be weight.

You would be better to mount a battery,or both for that matter,in the bed,or under it,off the frame rails or something.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I think I do remember that someone did made a dual battery setup. Someone have a website for that but I don't have it. I think it was brought up here on Plowsite long time ago so you should try to do a search. If no luck, then I think that CT18fireman would know.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

If it is carbuerated then you can easily adapt a setup from a diesel Toyota or make your own. Just a tray, hold down and some wires on the drivers side. 

If it is Fuel Injected then you are in for some work to get it in as the airbox gets in the way.

I run duals on my 86 carbed because I run a spreader and the plow. Never have a problem even with the stock alternator. On my 87 4Runner which has a plow but seldom gets used I could not run duals because of fuel injection. I did replace the alternator with a 100amp unit from a Toyota MR2 and have not had a problem even with a stereo, plow/winch and other goodies.

By the way I run Optima yellow top deep cycle batteries in everything. If you run duals makes sure the batteries are the same, I would say buy two new batteries to be sure.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

> _Originally posted by wxmn6 _
> *I think I do remember that someone did made a dual battery setup. Someone have a website for that but I don't have it. I think it was brought up here on Plowsite long time ago so you should try to do a search. If no luck, then I think that CT18fireman would know. *


You're right Stephen..... I think I posted a link years ago to Roger Brown's site. NO ONE knows how to tweak and modify Toyota pickups and 4 Runners like Roger.

Here is his main page:

http://4crawler.cruiserpages.com/4x4/CheapTricks/index.shtml

And here is a link right to the page he did on installing dual batteries:

http://4crawler.cruiserpages.com/4x4/CheapTricks/DualBatteries.shtml

Even if you are not a Toyota fan, check out some of the goodies Roger has installed. It might give you some good ideas for your trucks!

Here is a VERY short list of some modifications and add ons....

On-Board Welder 
Dual battery installation 
Hot Water Shower system 
On-board air compressor 
Electric Radiator Fan and Custom Controls 
Quick disconnect mud flaps 
Auxiliary Power (and more)

If you own a Toyota, he has plenty of tech and repair tips for you on his site as well.

Hope the info helps.

~Chuck


----------



## newengland6 (Feb 18, 2004)

you can also get a lot of information about toyota mods from gadgetonline.com. Toyota territory (ttora.com) has some info too. They may be more into off road use but there is a lot of good info on suspension upgrades, tires, batteries, etc.


----------



## jeepboy (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm running a 7.5 foot myers on my 86 4-runner with 268,000 miles on it and i don't have the need for a dual battery set up.Are you having charging issues?


----------

